# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Ausdauer und Kraft für Freeride/Downhill

## DH_Freaky

hallo erstmal,
ich hab eine frage an euch, wie kann ich meine ausdauer trainiren, dass ich länger fahren und stehen kann ?

und die andere frage ist, wie kann ich meine kraft trainiren, dass ich länger im stehen fahren kann, und länger richtig hard die pedale tretten kann ??

ich hoffe auf eure zahlreiche antworten  :Smile: 

Mfg. DH_Freaky

----------


## Nymatic

Würd mich auch interresieren ob es da ein paar gute Trainingsübungen gibt!

Noch dazu hätte ich eine Frage, ob es einfache möglichkeiten gibt die oberarme zu trainiern?

Klar das es ne logische antwort jz wäre: "Geh doch ins Fitness-studio", aber ich wär dann holt doch lieber in der frischen Luft^^

----------


## morges

also ausdauer vor allem in den beinen trainiert sich recht einfach.  einfach aufs rennrad oder ähnliches hauen und regelmäßig fahrn. dass  dürft fürs "stehn" am radl mehr als ausreichen. oder gewöhn dir beim  fahren am FR/DH bike einfach an immer zu stehn. also auch in  erholungsabschnitten nicht sitzen und gemütlich treten, sondern stehen!!  

 fürs sprinten und langes schnelles pedalieren hilft glaub ich am besten  das öfter zu machen. auch beim laufen oder am renner einfach  immer wieder sprinten. was aber perfekt für die schnelligkeit in den  füßen wäre ist so durch autoreifen zu rennen, wie die footballer zb ...

 oberarme ... ohne equipment und im freien? such dir einen baumstamm und  verwende den als hantel oder du trägst dein bike den berg rauf ^^. spaß  beiseite.  außer fahren selber ist es recht schwer ohne zumindest einem  kurzhantelsatz da vernünftig was zu machen!

----------


## Sebbo

ja das mit dem cc oder rennrad fahren macht schon sinn!
für die Arme wie gesagt viel fahren, oder eben andere Sportarten: klettern ist auch sehr gut trainiert den ganzen körper vorallem auch unterarme und Gleichgewicht. wenn du net ins Fitnessstudio willst mach halt Klimmzüge, Sit Ups, Liegestütz. Ist aber kein "vollwertiges" Training, aber besser als nichts!

----------


## DH_Freaky

hab kein rennrad nur son hometrainer, geht der auch ? :Confused:

----------


## Xtian

> hab kein rennrad nur son hometrainer, geht der auch ?


ich brunz mich an.  :Big Grin:  nichts für ungut aber überleg einmal wozu ein hometrainer da ist! ich glaub nicht um als wäscheständer zu fungieren. ist zwar bei mir der fall aber in der regel hat er einen anderen zweck

----------


## dolcho

unter der woche motocross fahren und auf der bmx bahn ordentlich gasgeben reicht, um fit zu werden fürs radfahren.
hat den positiven nebeneffekt, dass man keine zeit mit stupiden kraft- oder konditionstraining verbringt, dass einem in
sachen koordination und fahrtechnik nicht weiterbringt.

----------


## mankra

Das mag sein, nur wer ist in der glüchlichen Lage, in der Nähe einer BMX Bahn/ MX Bahn zu wohnen und die Freizeit zu besitzen, regelmäßig, unter der Woche MX Fahren zu gehen.....

----------


## DH_Freaky

achso xD danke für die tipps ^_^ habt ihr nich tipps für mich, wie ich meine angst vorm extremen und so, überwältigen kann ???

----------


## julu

fahren. klein anfangen (zum beispiel bei sprüngen), die steilen sachen langsam fahren, der rest ergibt sich mit der zeit (geht mir auch nicht anders, oft genug denk ich mir, wenn ich sachen seh, daß ich mir das hoserl beschmutz - und wenns dann das erste mal langsam gefahren ist, wars halb so wild, wies ausgesehen hat...);

----------


## DH_Freaky

ja, immer wen ich so steil mit drops fahren will, bekomm ich voll muffensause

----------


## morges

wie lang fahrst du schon downhill? wennst in deiner ersten saison nix  großes springst is das ganz normal. gewöhn dich einfach mal an die  kleinen sprünge, drops etc. wennst dich über manches nicht drüber  traust, dann fahr direkt hinter einem besseren nach. so hast linie und  geschwindigkeit richtig und brauchst nur mehr "blind" nachfahrn!

----------


## DH_Freaky

hmm....villt 2, 3 wochen max. nen monat xD is dass normal dass man danoch nich SO gut ist ? ab wieviel "erfahrung" kann ich mich an extremeres freeriden/downhillen rangwagen ?

----------


## Xtian

> hmm....villt 2, 3 wochen max. nen monat xD is dass normal dass man danoch nich SO gut ist ? ab wieviel "erfahrung" kann ich mich an extremeres freeriden/downhillen rangwagen ?


 nach max einem monat kannst du froh sein das du nicht pro abfahrt mindestens einmal auf der schnauze gelegen bist. das ist völlig normal. mach dir da keine sorgen.
man steigert sich eh immer. einmal merkt man schneller den fortschritt und dann scheint wieder nix weiterzugehen aber es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.

----------


## Armin FR

wichtig ist nur nicht übermütig werden! immer schön langsam an die sachen heran tasten.

----------


## Nymatic

Um erfahrungen zu sammeln musst du dich immer Schrittweise an was schwieriges herantasten. Dies geht aber nicht immer von heute auf morgen und da du erst seit ca. 1 monat fährst, ist vollkommen normal, dass du noch nicht soo gut ist.  z.B. mein können beruht auf jahrelanges training.

----------


## MadMag

im winter sitze ich 2 - 3 mal pro woche abends für jeweils ca. eine stunde am hometrainer und fahre gemütlich in einem definierten pulsbereich (gibt's im internet eine "formel", mit der man den trainings-ausdauer-bereich mit alter und gewicht bestimmen kann) und in den schöneren jahreszeiten je nach wetter am abend für eine feierabendrunde am all mountain-bike. das hat mir beim aufbau der kondition erheblich geholfen ...
jedoch nicht bei der kraft in den beinen :P musste ich leider am anfang der saison feststellen, die beinmuskulatur wurde recht schnell müde  :Frown:  die belastung beim downhill ist eine ganz andere als beim treten am hometrainer oder mountainbike. bei mir hat es geholfen, immer vor dem schlafen gehen 2 sets kniebeugen zu machen. falls du eine freundin hast, warne sie lieber vor, sonst schaut sie dich nur blöd an :P
was auch nicht schaden würde, im winter zusätzlich zum treten am hometrainer deine finger- und armmuskulatur im vorhinein ein wenig zu stärken. da gibt es so spinning balls oder auch "klemmen".

ich weiß, klingt jetzt nach viel vorbereitung, aber während der bikesaison kommt es dir sicher zugute  :Wink:

----------


## julu

und wegen trauen: was mir im moment viel hilft, ist 

a.) abends und am wochenende im skatepark mim radel rumhüpfen, stiegen im park fahren und droppen, blöd herumspielen halt. du lernst das radel besser kennen, kommst hinter kleine fehler, die du ohne viel risiko korrigieren kannst...

b.) schwierige trails LANGSAM abfahren, und teilstücke immer wieder bergauf schieben und mehrmals probieren. klar ist das nicht so lustig, wie wenn man den trail in einem hauruck durchfährt, aber dadurch, daß du SOFORT einen zweiten durchlauf hast, kannst du sachen, die nicht gleich hingehauen haben, gleich nochmal probieren...

klingt wie das offensichtliche, aber ich habs auch an mir schon beobachten können, wie ich dann doch lieber den einfacheren trail einfach durchheiz, anstatt mich an problemstellen zu üben, und ich hab halt echt auch noch VIEL zu lernen...  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

> und fahre gemütlich in einem definierten pulsbereich..........
> jedoch nicht bei der kraft in den beinen


Klar, weils wahrscheinilch immer nur GA1 gefahren bist.
1x in der Woche ein Intervalltraining solltest da schon dazueinbauen.

----------


## DH_Freaky

oh, o.k.  :Smile:  dass erleichter mich jetzt aber ungemein  :Smile:

----------

